# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  GGTP norma

## medyczka

*GGTP (Gamma-glutamylotransferaza, GTT)*

*Norma*: 
kobiety:10-66 U/l
mężczyźni: 18-70 U/l

*Interpretacja*: Podwyższenie poziomu enzymu może świadczyć o nadużywaniu alkoholu lub niedrożności dróg żółciowych.

----------

